# Motackle??????



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone had any issues with orders from motackle?.Gary


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

A few times lately, yeah I have.

Make sure you ring them the next and make them give you an ETA on the order and to double check everything is in stock.

It ussually only takes 5 minutes on the phone and it's on my doorstep within 48 hours


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

koich said:


> A few times lately, yeah I have.
> 
> Make sure you ring them the next and make them give you an ETA on the order and to double check everything is in stock.
> 
> It ussually only takes 5 minutes on the phone and it's on my doorstep within 48 hours


What about 8 weeks?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

no, 48 hours.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

koich said:


> no, 48 hours.


Well over 8 weeks and still nothing. They said it would take 1 or 2 weeks kept emailing for nothing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Ive only ever had one small problem, they shipped the incorrect rod for my brothers birthday. All other times no problems 8)

Quick phone call and explained the situation, they shipped the replacement rod before the incorrect rod was returned to them so I wouldnt have an issue with not having it for his birthday.

I was pretty impressed 8)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

mtfisho said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > no, 48 hours.
> ...


Yeah, well, I spend several thousand dollars with them a year.

You're from Victoria.


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

leftieant said:


> No.


very quick to say no


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

koich said:


> You're from Victoria.


yeah..what a tosser


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It takes a few extra weeks to clear the border.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 27, 2009)

I've bought from them 4 or 5 times.
Never had a single problem... and in fact won a $750 monthly prize of a Penn 10Kg Game Reel for buying a $98 reel.

Everything comes packed very well
If they can't fill your order on day 1, they ship what they can, then ship the rest later at NO EXTRA cost to you.

Only thing i would say, is they seem to always take 2 weeks to get stuff to Victoria.
But for the cheap price they charge you for freight, you can't complain.

Never had anything not turn up or be later than 2 weeks.

Emails are returned next business day, phone calls instant.

They are also happy to match the price of anything you have found online.

I have no hesitation sending my CC details to them... Very Good seller... and they'd want to be, online sales is the core of their business.
They are not about to loose that reputation over a poor sale... in my view anyway.

Consider this, when you order a rod, it comes packed in $20 worth of 90mm plumbing fittings... not sure if any other online does it this way, but Motackle sure does. It's worth it just to replace the down pipes around your house


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

leftieant said:


> angryseal said:
> 
> 
> > leftieant said:
> ...


some are simle folk :lol:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ive had a few minor problems with messed up orders lately, nothing serious though.
Like Koich said, a follow up phone call seems to fix the problem.



mtfisho said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > no, 48 hours.
> ...


You young fella's and your computers :lol: try picking up the phone (you know that thing with buttons you hold to your ear and talk to a real person :lol: ) and speak to someone and find out whats happening.
I guarantee you will get a much better result than sending emails.


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

patwah said:


> angryseal said:
> 
> 
> > some are simle folk :lol:
> ...


HI Paddie, wasnt looking to cause an issue,just playing . wonder if Mr.Leftie has any self interest with Motackle ?Maybe not,hope not .was just a bit curious the way he responded .cheers Happyseal


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

patwah said:


> Just playing too, I like your username, it's cool.
> 
> Leftie is scarred from living in albury, a tackle order is a pipedream for him! Crazy bike rider that he is


Hi Paddy,its a long shot but did you live in sunshine vic ?


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

eric said:


> Leftie. Your replies cause too much confusion, you should simplify them and avoid using confusing jargon like 'no'. I have no idea what you mean by that.


When i was talking about simple folk i had no idea how simple some folk are (Eric)enougth said Gaz,,,,,


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I've been waiting for a week now. Can't complain anywho, as long as the stuff turns up!

And yes I always ring to confirm order placement, etc when I buy online.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Been using them for years - very happy. If its in stock, I have it in a couple of days. Early on (a couple of years ago) if stuff wasn't in stock they would say on the delivery docket that it was backordered for you, but it never came (but they didn't charge for it, so I didn't care). These days, everything I order they either seem to have or they ring me. ! I'd give em a ring.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Leftiant actually owns all major tackle retailers in Australia, and all newspapers & tv, & a nice chain of shoe stores. He's also the head of the Albury underworld (& thus by extension the Underbelly franchise), & is all the members on this forum other than angryseal & TheMassive.

Sometimes however, no just means no.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

These guys arent bad. They answer the phone and are straight up. I reckon if its been 8 weeks, your order has gone astray. Ring them. They WILL fix it///


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

eric said:


> Koich. What are you ordering from MOtackle that costs that much? Carp aren't that fussy.


I have to replace all the lures that I lose and all the shimano reels I keep breaking.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

call them asap - ive never had a problem with them - and when they havent had the stock they send what they have and back order,,,,,,,, I'm sure they too would be concerned if your having issues after 8 weeks - sounds unlike them - very professional out fit IMHO


----------



## Jester (Feb 15, 2008)

have had 2 orders go astray now myself. 1 of which was charged yet still not recieved over 12 months ago. Showed bank statement to prove transaction and still didnt win so I let it go.

In this day and age, I dont see why email isnt sufficient. If I have to call at more expence, its not worth my time.

Dont complain anymore, just shop elswhere


----------



## Flashlight (Jul 8, 2008)

No problems with. A mate of mine 'shops' Motackle online or via phone from here in Canberra and has never had an issue.
Great shop to visit....huuuge!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Jester isnt it sent by recorded courier - that needs signing for ???


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

On 27 January 2010 I ordered 9 different items online from Motackle, some of which had multiple quantities, so it was really 14 items and all were received on 2 February 2010. I think this is good service.

One area I find that Motackle miss out for us consumers is that they don't appear to have stock quantities (status) on their web site as do the better online stores such as http://www.mylureshop.com. When I order through mylureshop I know if the item is in stock and when I transfer that item to the basket I know if I have ordered too many of that item.

Maybe Motackle could supply a similar online service and life might be easier for all of us.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I regards to my order, I gave them a ring today and it turns out they misplaced the posting address...

All sorted now and Im happy!


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded its much appreciated.several phone calls were made by both parties early on,most of the order arrived in good time i must say.So its seems for the most part Motackle are a good mob to do business with,thanks also to LesSimmo for the link to mylureshop i havnt loked it up yet will soon.Thankyou Gary.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 27, 2009)

Wondering if a Major online store of any kind is "good to deal with" is a bit of a paradox in itself in my view.

Think about it, as if they are Not going to be good, it is the backbone of the business itself....
If the lively hood of your business rested on Online Purchases, then it is going to be paramount that ALL online dealings are handled as professionally as possible.

Motackle
Everton Online (for knives)
and others of the elk of these stores, ain't fly by night operations, they all have systems in place, deals with couriers, and Brilliant packing and shipping practices.
In fact, they want to impress you!!! So you will tell others.... Everton Online is a classic for this, you get lightening delivery and great packing.

It is the very reason they give walk in stores such a hard time.
To be second guessing Australia's Biggest Online Fishing and Tackle store is a bit of a joke really.... They are not getting bigger every year because they fail to deliver 

I have no affiliation with Motackle and infact, i have given them my fair share of grief over their Policy "If we aren't cheaper, it's FREE!", so much so, it made them change the wording and add a details link to the statement.

The other thing i have found is, if you do find a cheaper price else where, they will beat it, just shoot them an email and link to the cheaper prices.
No questions asked, they will email back with a revised price on their products to be cheaper than those you found.


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Wondering if a Major online store of any kind is "good to deal with" is a bit of a paradox in itself in my view.
> 
> Think about it, as if they are Not going to be good, it is the backbone of the business itself....
> If the lively hood of your business rested on Online Purchases, then it is going to be paramount that ALL online dealings are handled as professionally as possible.
> ...


Hi Saltydog,its been 10 weeks weeks now and the rest of our order has still not arrived i really dont care if it doesn't come any more [3 squid jigs ]yes you are right that they aim to please as that is in their their best interest,however they may employ staff who are not so diligent who knows the reason i dont really mind anymore. So paradox or not looking at the responses from others it seems a few are getting through the net,as i said earlier for the most part Motackle are good to deal with ,great prices,good gear .R.I.P. . .Kind regards Gary...


----------

